# Buko training the DOH.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is some footage of Buko doing the DOH. Still has that stupid clock in his head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4TdNqvvUPE

Still recovering from when "BUKO" showed up about a week ago, and I thought I was gonna have to kill him. Maniac.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That is good Jeff. You can tell he can barely contain himself. The out and recall were nice too.
Is it just me or does he have a little sugar in his tank when he's heeling


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Probably. I think his biggest problem with heeling around decoys is his head is whipping about and he gets dizzy. I keep the leash for the times when the distraction is going to be big. He doesn't heel any worse without it, and as you can see, just goes when he goes. He looks like he is gonna bite the whole time. I never really have a clue, and you have to be super fast to get a correction in before he has botched it.

With everything that is going on in his head, I can tell you that the one moment that I was thinking of getting out of that heavy distraction was the moment that he went. All that nuttiness going on in his head, and he still reads me like a Dick and Jane book. Sooooo easy for him.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That was some cool stuff, in the last 13 seconds that dog hauled ass from a down to a sit. I watched that part about 10 times


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice control but he for sure looks like he'd rather fight then switch! :wink:


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking good.
Just a question, Downt you want the dog to gard "watsh" the decoy al the time. Hes doing a heel with you. Then when you stand still he looks at the decoy. Shuldent he go around you ?

Just asking becasu that is how im traning now?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Boy, I really enjoyed that - not often you find such a good training video. The finished product isn't half as interesting to watch.

Good work - I guess he doesn't need "amping up" :lol:

Thanks for showing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I tried to teach Buko to heel backwards, not going to happen. If the decoy gets close enough, he pays attention. I am NOT saying that this is what you should do, just that I trained it like this.

Gillian, I don't think that I will ever have this finished. He just isn't that kind of dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is some footage of Buko doing the DOH. Still has that stupid clock in his head.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4TdNqvvUPE
> 
> Still recovering from when "BUKO" showed up about a week ago, and I thought I was gonna have to kill him. Maniac.



Hey Jeff,

I saw some nice distraction training but not a whole lot of 
DOH training. No hand shake no hit and then a face attack at the end with recall. When was the video shot? It hasn't gotten above twenty for the last 4 days and you're running around with shorts and t-shirt :-(


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I tried to teach Buko to heel backwards, not going to happen. If the decoy gets close enough, he pays attention. I am NOT saying that this is what you should do, just that I trained it like this.
> 
> Gillian, I don't think that I will ever have this finished. He just isn't that kind of dog.


Jeff, I've been saying that for a long time about my dog but watching your video gave me a few ideas, even for SchH. This dog bites and tracks but quite honestly, I'd get through the OB if it weren't for heeling, he's a stubborn (sorry Connie) beast. But maybe I'm not more stubborn and that's the problem.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I tried to teach Buko to heel backwards, not going to happen.


Why not? How did you try to teach him and what was his response?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I saw some nice distraction training but not a whole lot of 
DOH training. No hand shake no hit and then a face attack at the end with recall. When was the video shot? It hasn't gotten above twenty for the last 4 days and you're running around with shorts and t-shirt 

I don't have a problem with the handshake, or the hit. It is going through all the other stuff.

Konnie, most of the Mondio DOH stuff doesn't require a backwards heel. I just started late, and if that was all I needed to work on every 5 seconds, I would teach it.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeff you t/t Buko like I used to t/t my old dog. At that part Chris M said he watched 10x towards the end.

I like the praise you were giving him there at the end " Good Boy Good Boy you you big dumb*** " 

Very good I enjoyed that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am glad you guys liked it. I thought it was about time we had some sort of training video.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good stuff, show more when you get a chance! It's a lot easier for most people to learn that way, especially me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have forgotten the camera the last few times running out of the house with visions of forgotten leashes dancing in my head. We did some good stuff today and got the dog thinking.

The defense of Handler is a tough one in Mondio, but if you look at it as an ob exercise and not as a wait and you get a bite exercise you can do better than I am at it. 

I think that the dog should grow up with the decoy on the field while he is doing OB. Maybe not everytime, but it should be balanced. Other wise, at least with Buko, you get a lot of 0's.


----------

